# Just back from Groomer's



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Cosmo just got back from the groomer's and I had to get the camera out.
Here are some pictures of my little handsome guy. (I am not bias
at all 







)





















The groomer's put the little scarf (whatever you call them) on him.



I see this purple stuff is becoming a trend, atleast this is a more manly purple
mommy--Cosmo


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I know I told you this before, but I love your dog! I don't know what it is, but he looks different from other Maltese. 
He has a little heart shaped head, and I think it's adorable.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH! He is so cute!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Very Cute!!! I love the purple bandana.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww, he is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

He's adorable!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I love the little bandana! what a cutie!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is darling! Love the bandana...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pictures are precious. He is so cute!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, Cosmo is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

that was nice of the groomer... your puppy is so cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I agree, Cosmo is a sweetie!!







His little face is so cute and heart-shaped - I love him!! Do you know what lines he has in him? Where ever did you find such a cutie pie!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

He looks so cute! He has the best hair-- I love how it's all spikey and messy. It just works for him, and adds to his cuteness factor.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Very cute pictures. I never looked before but he does have a very cute, sweet heart shaped little head. Very precious.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Now if that isn't the cutest puppy ever! He is ADORABLE! And the little bandana--he is all decked out for Halloween!

P.S. Is that one of your crocheted afghans behind him?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but doesn't he remind you of Kodie? He is really a cutie pie and very stylin' with his new do.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...how adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

He is just adorable! I thought the same thing, his little face reminds me alot of Kodie. I love him!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 11 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Cosmo just got back from the groomer's and I had to get the camera out.
> Here are some pictures of my little handsome guy. (I am not bias
> at all
> ...


[/QUOTE]
AWWWW so cute!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

So cute!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww what a sweetie, he is adorable


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww!! He's precious! He looks too cute in that bandana.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The groomer said he was excellent, stayed still and 
everything. I knew he would though because I have worked with him on
grooming since day 1. He also lucked out because while he was there, there
was also a minature poodle, just a little bit bigger than Cosmo (I think it might
have been one of the groomers pet) and the groomer told me that Cosmo
would get to play with her. So I am sure he had a blast. It also helps that
the groomer is in the same office as my vet, therefore whenever Cosmo
goes to the vet the groomer is there also letting him give her kisses and she just loves Cosmo (which helps ease my fears). She has already been bragging about
him to her co-workers









It's funny I didn't even notice his heart shaped head till it was mentioned here but it does look to be heart shaped. I don't know what lines he has yet because I 
haven't recieved his pedigree yet.

Nichole yes that is a crocheted blanket (granny square). I have made a new
one to replace it (better colors) but I haven't decided how I want to do the outside border yet. But I do need to get it finished real soon. Next project maybe?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!







CUTE!







CUTE!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Adorable


----------

